# Budget Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Wesley (7/1/16)

I'm always keen on trying out new local juices, so decided to give Budget Vapes a go and am very impressed with the first juice I tried - here are my thoughts:

Company: Budget Vapes
Product Name: *Caribbean*
Product Image:




Reviewer: @Wesley

Mod: Subox Mini
Watts/Volts: 34 watts

Atomiser: Subtank Mini
Coil Resistance: 0.4 ohms
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton

Strength: 3mg
Blend: 60 VG / 40 PG
Price: R99.99 / 30ml (R3.33 / ml)
Website: www.budgetvapes.co.za

Website blurb:

We wanted a flavour which tasted like a beach holiday. Even if you aren't at the beach remind yourself of when you were there with a tropical beach inspired Eliquid.

You will enjoy the tang of Pineapple, the smooth creaminess of Coconut and the cleansing sweetness of Berries.

A favourite combination inspired by childhood memories of visiting the beach as a family.

Reviewer Notes:

This is a clear liquid with a very pleasant berry smell with hints of tanginess. It reminds me of a sweet I used to have as a child which I can’t quite recall the name of.

On the inhale I get a blend of coconut and pineapple, with a touch of berries. On the exhale the berries are much more prominent with a very interesting tang, bordering on sourness which I like, and bits of pineapple popping in here and there. All carried on undertones of coconut which gives the flavour a lot of smoothness.

By changing the wattage you can tune the profile slightly – lower wattages bring out the coconut a lot more for me, while higher wattages give the berries a proper kick, adding some crispness as well.

Even though this is a very smooth juice, the throat hit is quite intense for me at 3mg, taking full lung hits. It is a good throat hit however, the kind that thumps your throat properly without leaving a scratchy feeling afterwards.

Vapour production is better than the average for a 60 / 40 blend, I imagine this is due to the coconut flavouring.

The aftertaste is pleasant with the taste of berries, and coconut less prominent, on the palate.

The only downside for this juice, in my opinion, is that it does not contain menthol! I love menthol in all my fruity juices for that realistic cooling sensation of drinking an ice-cold fruit juice.

All in all I think this is a great juice for the price level.

Similar to: Vape Craving Adventure

Avoid if: You don’t like holidays

Rating: 4/5 – very nom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

Great review, thank you @Wesley. I now know exactly what to expect should I want to get this juice. Do you get more tang at lower wattages?


----------



## Silver (7/1/16)

Thanks @Wesley - great review
I like the sounds of this juice - and since I really liked Vape Craving Adventure - I think I must give this one a try. I may just add some menthol - not a problem because I love adding menthol to juices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (7/1/16)

Andre said:


> Great review, thank you @Wesley. I now know exactly what to expect should I want to get this juice. Do you get more tang at lower wattages?


It's quite tangy throughout all wattages I tried, maybe a bit stronger at higher wattages actually.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (7/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Wesley - great review
> I like the sounds of this juice - and since I really liked Vape Craving Adventure - I think I must give this one a try. I may just add some menthol - not a problem because I love adding menthol to juices...


The pineapple in Adventure is much stronger, and it also has cream which is absent in this juice. So Adventure is the closest I could compare it to but still somewhat different. Please do add menthol, I did and it really made everything pop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (18/1/16)

Product: Budget Vapes Lime

Device: Sx mini M Class

Wattage: 75w

RTA: OBS Crius v3

Coil: Dual Claptons 32/26 0.26r

Wicking: Rayon

Strength: 3mg

Price: 99.00

Reviewer: Shabbar

Reviewer Impressions:

I received a Sample (thanks) from Stephen atBudgetVapes.co.za of a juice called Lime, mixed at what I believe is 30/70 PG/VG judging by the vapour production and smoothness of the vape.

I recoiled the Crius, wicked with Rayon and filled a tank of some of this liquid gold, and lo and behold I was blown away by the clouds I was chucking, thick dense flavourful clouds.

Lime will definitely be on my weekly rotation list. It is a clear liquid, refreshing vape, sweet on the inhale, I was hoping for a hint of sour on the exhale as expected from the lime but I found it to be a sweet lime similar to those sugus lime sweets we got as kids. A few drops of menthol makes this joose come alive!

I’m a flavour and cloud seeker and this juice in the Crius is amazing nothing like I ever tasted before. I cannot fault this juice in any way, for the price you pay you get more bang for your buck. Imo I wouldn’t vape it as ADV but a few times a week would do. Overall an awesome juice and an extremely smooth vape with very nice bold in your face flavour.

Packaging:

Simple

Vapour production: 8/10

Throat hit: Good

Similar to: Nothing I ever tasted

Avoid if: You hate lime

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

shabbar said:


> Product: Budget Vapes Lime
> 
> Device: Sx mini M Class
> 
> ...


Thanks for the honest review, @shabbar. I love lime juices, but it must have the tart for my taste. I wonder if some tart would come through at low power.


----------



## shabbar (19/1/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the honest review, @shabbar. I love lime juices, but it must have the tart for my taste. I wonder if some tart would come through at low power.




@Andre i have vaped this between 45-75w on the cruis & 25-35w on the subtank mini and haven gotten the same flavor , did not have any bakery/tart undertones coming through.
this could maybe just be my palate as taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (19/1/16)

*Budget Vapes Luscious Lime* (3 mg Nicotine, 65 VG / 35 PG)
*Price:* R 99.99 / 30 ml; *Product URL: *http://budgetvapes.co.za/products/luscious-lime

*Disclaimer:* This liquid was provided free of charge for review purposes. Thank you @Sprint
Taste is subjective and the below reflects no less and no more than my experience of vaping this juice.

*Gear used:* OBS Crius RTA with 0.31 SS 316L dual coils (26 AWG, 3 mm ID, 8 wraps each) wicked with organic cotton, Goblin Mini RTA with 0.85 Kanthal single coil (26 AWG, 2.5 mm ID, 8 wraps) wicked with Rayon (Mods – RX200 and Evic VTC Mini)

*Website description:* “A refreshing Lime flavored Eliquid. This juice is a great palette cleanser and has the perfect blend of not too sweet and not too bitter. We added the slightest twist of lemon which creates a fuller "mouth feel" to really satisfy your vape cravings. You will love the crisp, clean notes on this flavor.”

*Packaging:* Clear, thick walled glass bottle with a black capped dropper. The logo is a simple black and white design, with the flavour name in neat handwriting and the nicotine level ticked by pen. A warning to keep out of reach of children etc. is applied in very fine print to the label. The dropper cap is not child-resistant. My personal impression of the packaging is that it's classic simplicity still provide a feel and look of quality.

I found the dropper supplied with the bottle somewhat frustrating to handle, as it has a very round, stubby and thick tip (as opposed to the thin and elongated tips found on most dropper bottles that I've used). Whilst it is of course next to impossible to fill a Goblin Mini with any dropper (I decanted some liquid into an unused needle tip PET bottle), it was also a time consuming and careful process to fill the Crius with this dropper. Naturally, it works just fine for RDA's.

*Reviewer Impressions:* I really enjoy juicy and tart natural tasting lime e-liquids and must admit that that was what I was expecting when I received this juice a week ago. At first, based on this preconceived idea, I didn't really know what to make of Luscious Lime. To me it does not have a natural lime taste and it is not tart. I also do not experience the taste or texture as juicy. However, after vaping it for a week (mostly as an alternating vape between other juices), I have come to appreciate it at specific wattages and temperatures as what would be for me a 'special purpose' juice.

Between 35 and 44 W (on the Crius), I got a dry lime with a touch of dry lemon on the inhale with a soda-like fizziness on the exhale. I can best describe this taste as something between a lime cordial and soda / a lime version of the dry lemon soft drink (albeit slightly less sweet than the latter at these wattages). Somewhere between 44 and 47 W the fizziness on the exhale started to taste very slightly 'soapy' to me. Between this range and somewhere close to 55 W, the 'soapiness' became more pronounced. The lime on the inhale also became somewhat sweeter, and I could not really pick up the lemon. From around 56 to 63 W the 'soapy' taste on the exhale was gone and the juice became even sweeter, but still with a noticeable dryness to it. I could not really distinguish any noticable differences between the inhale and the exhale at this range. I didn't think of that specific description when vaping it before, but @shabbar's comparison with Lime Sugus comes very close to the taste I got at those wattages.

On the Goblin Mini single coil build at very low wattages (17 – 20.5), this liquid for some reason tasted slightly more juicy, less dry, and less sweet. I would still not describe it as approaching tart or juicy / wet, though - the sweetness and dryness is simply less pronounced.

This juice has quite a strong throat hit for a 3 mg, 65 VG / 35 PG liquid, but not overly so. The texture and mouth feel, like the taste, is quite dry to me. For some reason, and I cannot explain why this is, the sensation that I get when vaping this is that of a slightly warmer vape than most other juices at the same wattages and temp limits.

In conclusion, I came to enjoy this juice as a palette cleanser (in line with part of it's website description) at lower wattages. For me it actually did a great job at resetting my palette between other juices. At higher wattages I either found the 'soapiness' that I experienced as slightly unpleasant or it became too sweet for me. I could also not vape this for a long time continuously, so for me personally it is not an ADV.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lingogrey (19/1/16)

*Budget Vapes Banana Toffee* (3 mg Nicotine, 65 VG / 35 PG):
*Price:* R 99.99 / 30 ml; *Product URL: *http://budgetvapes.co.za/products/banana-butter-toffee

*Disclaimer:* This liquid was provided free of charge for review purposes. Thank you @Sprint
Taste is subjective and the below reflects no less and no more than my experience of vaping this juice.

*Gear used:* Wotofo Sapor RDA with 0.35 ohms Kanthal dual coils (24 AWG, 3 mm ID, 7 wraps each) wicked with organic cotton, OBS Crius RTA with 0.31 SS 316L dual coils (26 AWG, 3 mm ID, 8 wraps each) wicked with organic cotton (Mods – RX200 and Evic VTC Mini)

*Website description:* “You love banana and you love toffee so what better combination than a banana toffee Eliquid. We wanted something that had sweet, ripe and smooth banana notes with a creamy toffee after taste for you.
This Eliquid is a realization of our of my favorite sweets. If you are looking for a vape that reminds you of a popular South African toffee then you are in the right place.
You like an Ejuice that is capable of being something you can vape on all day long without being tired of the taste. This Eliquid has enough flavor to keep satisfaction high but it will not fatigue your senses, just a good balance between sweet, banana and toffee. Not too sweet and not too bitter it is just right.”

*Packaging:* Clear, thick walled glass bottle with a black capped dropper. The logo is a simple black and white design, with the flavour name in neat handwriting and the nicotine level ticked by pen. A warning to keep out of reach of children etc. is applied in very fine print to the label. The dropper cap is not child-resistant. My personal impression of the packaging is that its classic simplicity still provide a feel and look of quality.

I found the dropper supplied with the bottle somewhat frustrating to handle, as it has a very round, stubby, and thick tip (as opposed to the thin and elongated tips found on most dropper bottles that I've become used to). It was a time consuming and careful process to fill the Crius with this dropper. Naturally, it works just fine for RDA's.

*Reviewer Impressions:* I told @Sprint via PM that Banana Toffee would generally not be something that fits squarely into my flavour profile. Yet, he sent it along with the Luscious Lime and I am glad that he did. All in all, I really enjoyed this juice. It is not overpoweringly sweet (I do not have a very sweet tooth in general and also not with e-liquids), yet it packs just enough of a flavour punch which does not seem to lead to flavour fatigue.

At 41 to around 48 W on the Sapor I got a very mild and smooth creamy banana flavour. It was not particularly sweet and I didn't pick up a specific toffee taste. At these wattages, I couldn't distinguish clearly between flavours on the inhale and on the exhale. From around 50 to 65 W the flavour reminded me slightly more of one of those soft and chewy banana shaped sweets than it did of a Wilsons Banana Toffee (the latter being which I assume the website description is referring to). In this range I got a bit of a perfumey banana flavouring aftertaste on the exhale, though. It was noticeable and not ideal, but not to the extent that it made the vape completely unpleasant. From around 70 to 80 W (especially in the mid 70's) the flavour I got was straight Wilson Banana Toffee – with a slight emphasis towards 'candiness' on the inhale and buttery toffee on the exhale. From around 82 to 96 W the flavour was relatively similar to that in the 70's but now I experienced a touch of what I would describe as a malted milk flavour on the exhale (it is possible that this is the 'butteriness', that I am falsely identifying as malted milk - if I am not mistaken the liquid was originally called "Banana Butter Toffee" and is still indicated as such on the product URL). I still cannot decide whether I like that flavour being there, or whether I would prefer that it would not. What it does achieve is to add slightly more complexity to a juice that I would not generally describe as particularly complex.

On the Crius I did not get as much of the buttery toffee as on the Sapor at higher wattages. However, compared to the Sapor the juice remained surprisingly consistent throughout different wattage ranges. The flavour remained largely unchanged throughout a range from 41.5 to 60 W, being something in between the banana shaped sweet and the Wilson Banana Toffee. The buttery toffee was somewhat missing in the Crius. I could pick up the perfumey aftertaste on the exhale very slightly, but it was less pronounced than on the Sapor. At 35 to 40 W it had a very mild ripe banana flavour, also with less creaminess coming through than on the Sapor.

This juice has a full, smooth and creamy mouth feel with a slight hint of throat hit. Consistent with what is stated on the website, I did not find that vaping this juice lead to flavour fatigue. I could happily vape it quite regularly without the flavour fading or becoming too much for my liking. It is probably still slightly too sweet and creamy to be an ADV for my personal tastes, but then again my ADV's are generally fruits (and to a lesser extent tobaccos). However, for me this juice could certainly feature as a regular after dinner dripping (shines at 70 – 80 W IMO) vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

Super reviews @Lingogrey 
- thanks for sharing them and for the efforts

I like how you described them at different power settings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/16)

Superb reviews, thank you @Lingogrey. You left me in no doubt as to what to expect from these juices.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (20/1/16)

Did you also get thirsty from vaping the lime?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (20/1/16)

I should be receiving some Carribean, Fizzy Cola, Strawberry Tang and free Lime todMonsteray from budgetvapes.
I can't wait to try them all out and post about them. 
2 New flavours out - Monster Crunch and Blasted Guava - nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (20/1/16)

Silver said:


> Super reviews @Lingogrey
> - thanks for sharing them and for the efforts
> 
> I like how you described them at different power settings





Andre said:


> Superb reviews, thank you @Lingogrey. You left me in no doubt as to what to expect from these juices.





shabbar said:


> Did you also get thirsty from vaping the lime?


Thanks very much @Silver and @Andre

@shabbar - I should have mentioned that - This juice makes me thirstier when vaping it than any other I've tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks very much @Silver and @Andre
> 
> @shabbar - I should have mentioned that - This juice makes me thirstier when vaping it than any other I've tried



I share the same experience, and now that you mentioned the soapiness im tasting soap lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (20/1/16)

shabbar said:


> I share the same experience, and now that you mentioned the soapiness im tasting soap lol


Haha - I'm sorry about that!


----------



## stevie g (20/1/16)

Seems like it needs a bit more steep time, The juice are quite freshly mixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (20/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Seems like it needs a bit more steep time, The juice are quite freshly mixed.



Is there any way to counter or remove some of the soapiness?


----------



## stevie g (20/1/16)

Only steeping will do it But I have it in a crock pot busy speed steeping now.


----------



## Greyz (20/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Only steeping will do it But I have it in a crock pot busy speed steeping now.


Schweet, I'll steep the Lime if I find any soapy after taste, thanks @Sprint

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (25/1/16)

Product: Budget Vapes Strawberry 

Device: Joyetech Evic Vtc Mini

Wattage: 35 - 50w

RTA: Subtank Mini v2

Coil: Stock 0,5ohm 


Strength: 3mg

Price: 99.00

Reviewer: Shabbar

Reviewer Impressions:

I received a Sample (thanks) from Stephen at BudgetVapes.co.za of a strawberry juice mixed at 35/65 PG/VG.

I popped in a fresh coil in the Kangertech Subtank Mini , and filled a tank of some of this juice.

A clear liquid with a slightly thick viscosity (higher VG ratio) and was pleasantly suprised, I usually won't vape strawberry as I had a bad experience when I started out vaping but this was good. Fresh sweet strawberry, not overly sweet but reminded me of a strawberry fizzer without the fizz! Vape was smooth as silk and I didn't get any throat hit from this juice. 

Its not a complex flavour and does not change flavour profiles as you change wattages but it is consistent with taste and vapour production. 


I did experience some Wicking issues with the subtank mini at higher wattages. 

This juice did not make me thirsty, as with the previous juice I reviewed and has no artificial perfumey taste. It has ADV potential. 

I cannot fault this juice in any way, for the price you pay you get more bang for your buck.. Overall an awesome juice and an extremely smooth vape with very nice bold in your face flavour.

Packaging:

Simple

Vapour production: 8/10

Throat hit: Minimum 


Avoid if: You do not like strawberry fizzers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (25/1/16)

I purchased a few flavours from Budget Vapes and was about to give my review/impressions but @shabbar beat me to a review of the Strawberry Tang, so I thought I'd do a review on the Fizzy Cola. (I "borrowed your layout @shabbar as I like the format - hope you don't mind)

Product: Budget Vapes Fizzy Cola

Device: RX200

Wattage: Varies depending on the coil (RBA 30-60W) & Triple Coil 90-100W

RTA: SmokTech TFV4

Coil: RBA, TripleCoil

Strength: 1.5mg

Price: 99.00

Reviewer: Greyz

Packaging: Simple/Clean

Vapour production: 7/10

Throat hit: There's very little throat hit, this could be due to the 1.5mg Nicotine. Upping the Nic might help if you want that throat hit.

Avoid if: You don't like sweet vapes

Reviewer's impression:

Purchased 3 juices on the 18th, Strawberry Tang, Fizzy Cola, Carribean and a free 30ml of Lime (all are 1.5mg Nic).

First impression when I received the delivery was how simple the labeling is, this is a plus in my books. Too many juices out there with fancy labels and designs. Here the flavour speaks not the label.

As soon as Iopened the bottle I was instantly transported back to my kid days. Standing at the shop buying bread, hoping there's enough change to buy myself a Fizz Pop Cola sucker. Yep, thats exactly what this juice smells like! On inhale you get that all too familiar Coke/Pepsi taste with a fizzness following close by on exhale. (Just typing that has my mouth salivating)

I tested the Fizzy Cola out in a brand new Triple coil as well as I built a few single coils on the RBA. The Triple coil worked great with this juice, chucking out some decent clouds. The flavour was more pronounced once I pushed the wattage up to 80-100, actually spent a lot of time at 85W as the vape remained cool.
The RBA was a little more hit and miss for me. Using the standard coil that came in the RBA gave me the best vapour, just as good as the Trip coil IMO. I thought I could get more out of it with a fresh wrapped coil as the one in there was still the original coil.
1st attempt was a 9 wrap, 24guage Kanthal, this worked a charm, flavour and vapour was on point.
2nd attempt was because I thought I could do better by trying a spaced wrap with a lower resistance. So 5 spaced wraps, 24guage Kanthal and yuck  Bad idea, do not try this if you have a TFV4 - no flavour, no vapour.

So back to the Trip coil and all is well again 

I'm trying to think of anything bad about this juice but really the isn't anything negative I can say about it. Price is excellent, flavour is spot on and cloud production is superb for a 65/35 mix.

If you like(d) Fizz Pops growing up (particularly Cola) then you will LOVE this juice. And for R99, you can't go wrong!

Disclaimer: This is not a sample review, my juice was paid, so I consider this a user review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Greyz said:


> I purchased a few flavours from Budget Vapes and was about to give my review/impressions but @shabbar beat me to a review of the Strawberry Tang, so I thought I'd do a review on the Fizzy Cola. (I "borrowed your layout @shabbar as I like the format - hope you don't mind)
> 
> Product: Budget Vapes Fizzy Cola
> 
> ...


Great review, thank you. Unfortunately I am not a big fan of sweet vapes, which your review has informed me it is and, thus, helped to save me some money as I like the rest of the profile.

Now please do reviews on the others as well - the more the better informed we are.


----------



## Greyz (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> Great review, thank you. Unfortunately I am not a big fan of sweet vapes, which your review has informed me it is and, thus, helped to save me some money as I like the rest of the profile.
> 
> Now please do reviews on the others as well - the more the better informed we are.



Thanks @Andre. If your not a sweet fan then you won't enjoy this and Strawberry Tang. You might like the Carribean tho, it's not sweet and has a hint of menthol and coconut (could be wrong here)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/1/16)

So as my luck would have it, there was a mix up with the Carribean juice I received. Steve had picked up that the mix of Carribean was not right. He had sent me an sms to inform me that I will receive a free bottle of Carribean with my next order.
I didnt get the message till Steve sent me a DM earlier today, my phone went in for repairs last Thursday.

A real big UP to @Sprint and Budget vapes - customer service how it should be.

I will ink my Carribean experience once I have it in my gands

Reactions: Like 1


----------

